# Programm für Turbo Pascal



## sudden (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Ich will ein Programm schreiben , wo der Benutzer 3 Zahlen eingibt und diese nach der Größe geordnet ausgegeben werden.
schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg sudden


----------



## Paragas (4. Dezember 2003)

```
Program Zahlenvergleich;
uses crt;
Var a,b,c: Integer;
Begin
 clrscr;
 write('Zahl 1: ');
 Readln(A)
 writeln;
 write('Zahl 2: ');
 Readln(B);
 writeln;
 write('Zahl 3: ');
 Readln(C);
 writeln;
 If ((A > B) And (A > C)) Then begin
  If (B > C) writeln(A, B, C)
  Else writeln(A, C, B);
  End;
 If ((A > B) And (A < C)) Then writeln(C, A, B);

 If ((B > A) And (B > C)) Then begin
  If (A > C) writeln(B, A, C)
  Else writeln(B, C, A);
 End;
 If ((B > A) And (B < C)) Then writeln(C, B, A);

 If ((C > A) And (C > B)) Then begin
  If (A > B) writeln(C, A, B)
  Else writeln(C, B, A);
 End;
 If ((C > A) And (C < B)) Then writeln(B, C, A);
 readkey;
end.
```

Das Programm sortiert die Zahlen von größter nach kleinster Zahl. Willst du es andersrum, musst du die jeweils die erste und dritte Variable tauschen 
Viel Spaß damit  

P.S: Schreibarbeit von 5 Min 

Paragas


----------



## sudden (5. Dezember 2003)

Vielen dank, 
Ich hab inzwischen auch ne Idee gehabt und zwar lass ich ne Zählschleife bis 1000000 laufen und wenn eine zahl= der Zählschleife ist , wird sie ausgegebenn


----------



## JoelH (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sudden _
> *und zwar lass ich ne Zählschleife bis 1000000 laufen und wenn eine zahl= der Zählschleife ist , wird sie ausgegebenn *



*rofl*
Das ist nicht dein Ernst. oder? Wenn doch würd ich gerne die Note erfahren die dir der Lehrer gegeben hat *grins*



SORRY, aber soist selten *kopfschüttel*

Aber kreativ.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Dezember 2003)

Such im Internet mal nach *Bubble-Sort*, *Quick-Sort* oder auch *Merge-Sort*.
Alle sind unterschiedlich in der Schnelligkeit und Programmierbarkeit.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

http://www.hrz.uni-dortmund.de/A1/kurse/pascal99/teil2_tag3.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Flexi (18. Januar 2004)

*BITTE HELFEN!*

Hi Ihr!
Also, ich bin schon am verzweifeln. Wir sollen bis Morgen ein Programm schreiben mit Turbo Pascal.

Und zwar soll es ein Quiz sein! Wir sollen 4 Fragen insgesamt machen und immer drei versch. Auswahlmöglichkeiten PRO FRAGE!  wenn die antwort falsch ist, dann soll die richtige antwort ausgegeben werden und das spiel abgebrochen werden. wenn die richtige antwort gegeben wurde, soll die nächste frage kommen usw. wenn alle fragen richtig beantwortet sind, soll der benutzer gelobt werden ;-(  Tja, ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll  Da ich das Programm auch nicht habe, da der lehrer zu blöd ist, dass mal den Schülern zu geben. Und per Hand weiß ich nicht ob es funktioniert und ... mist, bitte helft mir


----------



## Paragas (18. Januar 2004)

```
Program Quiz;
uses crt; {nur für DOS-Variante von Pascal}
Label Ende1,Ende2,F2,F3,F4,Sieg;
Var a,b,c,d,Score: Integer;

Begin
clrscr;
Score:=0;
write('Frage1: ... ?');
writeln;
writeln('1. ');
writeln('2. ');
writeln('3. ');
writeln;
Write('Ihre Antwort: ');
readln(a);
If (A = 2) Then
begin 
Score:=Score+1;
GoTo F2;{Wenn Antwort 2 richtig sein soll, geh weiter zu Frage 2}
end;
If (A <> 2) Then 
begin
Writeln('Die richtige Antwort ist: 2');
GoTo Ende1; {gehe zu Ende1}
end;

F2:
writeln;
write('Frage2: ... ?');
writeln;
writeln('1. ');
writeln('2. ');
writeln('3. ');
writeln;
Write('Ihre Antwort: ');
readln(A);
If (A = 1) Then
begin 
Score:=Score+1;
GoTo F3;{Wenn Antwort 1 richtig sein soll, geh weiter zu Frage 3}
end;
If (A <> 1) Then 
begin
Writeln('Die richtige Antwort ist: 1');
GoTo Ende1; {gehe zu Ende1}
end;

F3:
write('Frage3: ... ?');
writeln;
writeln('1. ');
writeln('2. ');
writeln('3. ');
writeln;
Write('Ihre Antwort: ');
readln(a);
If (A = 2) Then
begin 
Score:=Score+1;
GoTo F4;{Wenn Antwort 2 richtig sein soll, geh weiter zu Frage 4}
end;
If (A <> 2) Then
begin
Writeln('Die richtige Antwort ist: 2');
GoTo Ende1; {gehe zu Ende1}
end;

F4:
write('Frage4: ... ?');
writeln;
writeln('1. ');
writeln('2. ');
writeln('3. ');
writeln;
Write('Ihre Antwort: ');
readln(a);
If (A = 3) Then
begin 
Score:=Score+1;
GoTo Sieg; {Wenn Antwort 3 richtig sein soll, geh weiter zu Frage 2}
end;
If (A <> 3) Then 
begin
Writeln('Die richtige Antwort ist: 3');
GoTo Ende1; {gehe zu Ende1}
end;

Sieg:
Writeln;
Writeln('Sie haben alle Fragen richtig beantwortet. Glückwunsch');
GoTo Ende2;

Ende1:
writeln;
Writeln('Leider haben sie nicht alle Fragen richtig beantwortet.');
writeln('Ihre Punktzahl liegt bei ',Score:2,' Punkten.');
GoTo Ende2;

Ende2:
writeln;
writeln('Hier endet das Quiz. Auf wiedersehen.');
readkey;
end.
```

Hier das komplette Quiz. Ich habs nur Schemenhaft aufgebaut, aber es ist getestet und läuft ohne Fehler. Viel Spaß damit.

Paragas


----------

